# UPDATED +++ pics-Pics of my poor excuse for a MAC collection



## V2LUCKY (May 18, 2005)

I was so sad looking at everyones collection mine just looked smaller and smaller but I got the courage to post pics anyways.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Here is my poor tiny collection..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 












I have to add pics of my Temperley palette, it's just SO pretty.









I'm so glad I didn't get any "weird" reflections in my mirrors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (That's for you Pretty Kitty)


ADDED MORE PICS AT THE BOTTOM


----------



## oops! (May 18, 2005)

That's a nice collection. Mine is smaller. Wish I had so many things!
I haven't used any make up until recently,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: ,   when I first discovered this site. Now I'm becoming a make up addict and hope I'll have such huge collections.


----------



## Caitlin (May 18, 2005)

Miss Lucky--
You've got a good sized collection there. I love the variety of products you own... Looks like you've got a little bit of everything. Very nice!


----------



## Celina (May 18, 2005)

It's lovely!


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 18, 2005)

Shoot girl, it's WAY more than I have...you have alot of pallettes that I'm assuming are really hard to get now - so you rock  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mich.


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 18, 2005)

lol omg you havent seen my mac collection..its little..but i love it!


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 19, 2005)

that is NOT little, girl! you should be proud. where did you get the temperley pallet? i want i want i want!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
_that is NOT little, girl! you should be proud. where did you get the temperley pallet? i want i want i want!_

 
I AM proud of it but to me it just looks so little. I dunno why.
I just saw you live in Yorba Linda, that's where my boyfriend lives.  
I got the Temperley palette at the MAC store at South Coast Plaza, in Costa Mesa (but I'm sure you know where that is)


----------



## Demosthenes (May 20, 2005)

You have lots of HTF palettes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you ever want to get rid of them, pm me, LOL.


----------



## PatriciaMary (May 23, 2005)

That's not small girl!! Good mixture of colors!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 10, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 10, 2005)

that's a great collection!! What's the thing on the jewel palette mirror??


----------



## sincitylulu (Aug 11, 2005)

this collection is anything but poor


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 11, 2005)

ummm this is so not a poor collection! it's quite good!!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 12, 2005)

not really small at all...you've got some great colours in there! i love your palettes


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_that's a great collection!! What's the thing on the jewel palette mirror??_

 
They are face/body pearls I got on ebay w/the lil mirrors for the hair both for $3.83 my greatest ebay deal.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPinkHeels* 
_not really small at all...you've got some great colours in there! i love your palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's not so small now, I got a few more things I'll try to update and post more pics soon.


----------



## kradge79 (Aug 12, 2005)

You have a great collection...definitely bigger then mine!


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 15, 2005)

That's actually a pretty great collection, mine is much smaller than that


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

That's an awesome collection!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 17, 2005)

WOW!!! My Collection has grown......

















All my MAC stuff as of 5-16-05


----------



## breathless (Aug 17, 2005)

oh yum! i love your collection!


----------



## peike (Jan 10, 2006)

I would not say it is small


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 11, 2006)

Woah! It wasn't at all small before and now it's massive! Love your palettes, especially the darling Temperley...*sigh*


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 11, 2006)

What A Great Collection You Have There. You Go Girl!


----------



## AprilBomb (Jan 11, 2006)

Gorgeous collection. Pallettes are so much fun!


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow... Such a great collection!


:Green with envy:


----------



## misspresh (Jan 20, 2006)

That is most definitely NOT a 'poor excuse for a MAC collection!' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so jealous!


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 24, 2006)

omg i live for your collection but i see that u have like all of the pallets from the holidays but wheres the 2005 holiday collection???and whats that right below your blush duos...the metallic blue thing?there are 2 of them they kinda look like ccb?what is it?

allan


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_omg i live for your collection but i see that u have like all of the pallets from the holidays but wheres the 2005 holiday collection???and whats that right below your blush duos...the metallic blue thing?there are 2 of them they kinda look like ccb?what is it?

allan_

 
I do have the '05 holiday palettes, these are actually old pics I need to do an update pic. (I'll try and do that this weekend)  Well those two metallic looking things are mineralize eyeshadows, in Whim and Tres Teal, they were from the Rococo collection in '04.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 30, 2006)

This is where I store everything, my train case got WAY too filled.




Opened




1st drawer brushes and misc. stuff




2nd drawer Lips stuff - l/s, l/g and TLCs




3rd drawer Eyes stuff - e/s palettes, lash curler, my one sad paint, shadestick, and glitter liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







4th drawer Pigments - Full size, vials (holiday sets) and samples




5th drawer Cheek stuff - blush palette, MSFs, Pearlizers, and IPPs




6th drawer Palettes - LE Palettes




And all laid out on my bed...


----------



## Lisheous (Jan 30, 2006)

You have a great collection, I only have a few.


----------



## lilxgem (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, it has really grown. And I see you have the jewel palette with parrot. =p


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

wow. nice!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 13, 2006)

I love the colours!
So bright and colourful


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 13, 2006)

great collection hun, not small at all!!!


----------



## mzmephime (Nov 13, 2006)

nice collection


----------

